# IS a OTA and FTA receiver available?



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

I want to receive free satellite and free HDTV. I there a OTA and FTA intergrated receiver?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

no there is not

Plus, NO HACK TALK!!


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

There is FTA HD programming available, but you also need a HDTV and tuner, and all FTA programs are in the clear so are 110% legal, nobody here knows anything about hacking pay channels..........don't need to there are hundreds of FTA channels available ! They can keep their pay channels!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Gee, Tony, it's hard to prove a negative. I thumb through TeleSatellite International magazine (http://www.tele-satellite.com/) and it shows a zillion new FTA receivers. One of the big trends is to include HDTV capability. Does there exist at least one FTA receiver that can do FTA HDTV and includes a way to plug in an OTA HDTV antenna? Maybe. I don't feel like searching for a feature I don't care about, but I can't say that it doesn't exist.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, I believe there is professional equipment that can do both FTA and OTA, but even at that level, the tendancy is to offer model variants that do one or the other, but not both. The trouble is that you would need a lot of separate circuitry, possibly doubling the already high price. So they ordinarily stuff FTA and OTA into separate boxes, which you can mount in the same equipment rack.


----------



## Way193 (Sep 14, 2003)

Just asking said:


> I want to receive free satellite and free HDTV. I there a OTA and FTA intergrated receiver?


Yes there is http://www.hdtvmax.com/ the Integra 912S


----------

